
Atari’s new VCS isn’t a console, but it isn’t quite a computer either - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/ataris-new-vcs-isnt-a-console-but-it-isnt-quite-a-computer-either/
======
rasz
Its an Ouya type scam. Current Atari brand owners have been running around for
almost 2 years now doing fake demos and accusing journalists of lying, while
avoiding to answer basic questions like where would the games come from.
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/21/atari_interview_in_...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/21/atari_interview_in_full/)

